# LORCA - warning



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The local paper has a detailed report on the earthquakes, A-7 motorway reopened hours after the last quake but the authorities are advising people not to travel to the area.

Seismologists no expecting further quakes but warned about further aftershocks. Many people camping in 4 temporary campsites as afraid to return to damaged buildings, 470 patients in hospitals evacuated to other hospitals in the region.

350 soldiers drafted in together with 200 Proteccion Civil volunteers,30 fireman, 250 RedCross and local and national police from all over the Murcia region. Field hospital set up with 300 beds and tents to shelter 1,000 people.


----------

